# Double-heading



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to double-head two Atlantics... one is significantly faster than the other, though. Which one should I put in the lead? Fast or slow? Fast one is a 21160, slow is a 300.... or would I be better off just buying another 21160?

Charles.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I probably wouldn't put two that don't run at the same speed together. Your just going to wear one of them out much quicker that way. I'd recommend either finding one that runs at a similar speed, or just not doing it (I'd go with the first option, sounds more fun )


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd take the fast one and install some back-to-back diodes in line with the motor lead, tune it to be close to the other one. I agree with the previous post, don't try to double-head very different performance locomotives.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you lubed them well?

Make sure there's nothing wrapped around the axles (carpet fuzz, hair, etc...) that could be slowing it down.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They probably don't have the same gear ratios, that usually is a problem double-heading.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, lubed them all. I'll look into finding a matching one (for one or the other), and just sell the mismatched one.

Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to run a pair of Atlantic's. One was powered, the second was not, but still had smoke and choo choo.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an identical pair of Legacy SD-80 locomotives that run great in a multi-unit configuration. Whatever you use should be closely matched.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have an identical pair of Legacy SD-80 locomotives that run great in a multi-unit configuration. Whatever you use should be closely matched.


Are those the conrail engines? I know we ran a 4 unit set (2 powered and 2 dummies) of those at a train show once and they seemed to run fine together. They sure looked good anyway  Legacy really helps that.

I was playing with my clubs legacy system at the last train show with my SD80 and GG1. I think I figured it out pretty well, and I love that quilling horn on the SD80.

Anyway, I'm done. Back to the subject of the thread :laugh:


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, fixed the speed problem. The locos are actually geared the same... the problem was with the 300, I had used some solder to build up a worn out finger on the reverse unit... well, I replaced both of the finger units and cleaned up the drum a little more, and now it runs the same speed as the 21160. Sweet. I'm going to build a draw bar like the one Porlines sells for hudsons, and I should be good to go. 

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're 90% home.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I rigged up a drawbar today, and I'm double-heading!

First thing I tried was attaching a coupler to the front of the cow catcher... that worked great, except for at the S-curve in my layout. There it derailed the front loco's tender. Looked at it, and redesigned my drawbar so it now attaches to the leading truck of the rear loco. It's just a straight piece of metal with a slight bend in it, riveted to the leading truck of the rear loco, and a knuckle coupler screwed on. I also added one weight to the back of the pilot truck to try and compensate for the weight of the coupler. If I had a spare bracket that holds the pilot truck (and linkages) on, it would be completely reversible.

Right now, I can go through every bit of my layout in the forward direction, and I've got zero problems. Backwards it will derail the rear loco's pilot truck when backing through a switch which is part of my s-turn. That's not really a big deal though. I'm going to try to add more weight to the pilot truck and see if that makes a difference. But in all honesty I don't see a reason to ever go backwards while doubleheading 

Here are some photos!




























Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I used a knuckle couple attached to a small piece of metal, and then screwed to the base of the cowcatcher, leaving the trailing loco unpowered, but with smoke and choo choo. I don't seem to remember any problems with backing, though.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried that first, but it wouldn't navigate S-turns without derailing.

Reversing problem appears to be solved by allowing the coupler to rotate freely. I just need to get a nylock nut so i can leave it loose and not worry about it coming apart. I'll play with it some more. It's 100% reliable in the forward direction tho, so i'm not terribly concerned.

charles.

Charles.


----------



## AZ-Flyer (Oct 18, 2011)

*4-8-4's Double-heading*

I just completed double-heading two 4-8-4's. The first engine has railsound and the second engine I converted to the AF smoke unit. You can see this on the video. Much better smoke out-put. You can go to my web site and get more information on my double heading conversion.

See the video on YouTube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH6EIUP3RlE&feature=youtu.be

AZ-Flyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AZ-Flyer said:


> I just completed double-heading two 4-8-4's. The first engine has railsound and the second engine I converted to the AF smoke unit. You can see this on the video. Much better smoke out-put. You can go to my web site and get more information on my double heading conversion.
> 
> See the video on YouTube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH6EIUP3RlE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> AZ-Flyer


Nice!! I love "overkill". Pulling just a few cars with 2 4-8-4's,lol... Beautiful!! Loved your web site also.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

AZ --

Fun videos! Locos look great ... nice teamwork!

Hey, what software are you using to "blend" all of those videos / images like that? Very nice presentation!

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

What do you mean "blend"? 

Charles.


----------



## AZ-Flyer (Oct 18, 2011)

TJ , Flyernut, and Charles

I am using the program IMovie, that comes with the Imac computer. Its a lot a fun to work with. You can do about everything as far as editing, to get the results you like. Its like a model train layout....it sucks you in an does not let you go till your finished! 

You can view more of my videos on Vimeo: http://vimeo.com/user4734700/videos/sort:date

More on the double-heading video. I would of link up 200 cars, but that has been done before. I'm thinking about doing a video with the two 4-8-4's separated between twenty cars at first. Then uncouple one engine from the other and sending them down different siding, but parallel to each other. One on the inside loop and one on outside loop. In that way I can show the different sound systems and smoke units of each 4-8-4 Northern's. What do you think of my idea? Or do you have you own ideas? LOL

P.S. Anyone else on this forum have photos or videos of there double-heading project?

AZ-Flyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AZ-Flyer said:


> TJ , Flyernut, and Charles
> 
> I am using the program IMovie, that comes with the Imac computer. Its a lot a fun to work with. You can do about everything as far as editing, to get the results you like. Its like a model train layout....it sucks you in an does not let you go till your finished!
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

AZ-Flyer said:


> I am using the program IMovie, that comes with the Imac computer. Its a lot a fun to work with. You can do about everything as far as editing, to get the results you like.


Outstanding results / end product! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a good video of my Atlantics pulling 13 cars on my ceiling layout, as you'd see it just walking into my library: 






Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool video, that's great!


----------

